# edp other red all the time i7 8750h and 1050ti.



## HypeMood (Jan 14, 2021)

I have this laptop for about 2 years and i know my 1050ti cant do much anymore but i play cpu absed games so that shouldnt be a problem but my i7 8750h is thermal throttling and in the limit reasons i throttle stop i get edp other in red in all 3 sections. Here are my TS screenshots.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 14, 2021)

Start by downloading a newer version of ThrottleStop.








						ThrottleStop 9.2.9
					

ThrottleStop 9.2.9 https://www.techpowerup.com/download/techpowerup-throttlestop/  New Features - added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window. - updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs. - enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs. -...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




It looks like the BIOS has disabled CPU voltage control. The monitoring table shows +0.0000 from top to bottom so the offset voltage you have requested is not being applied.



http://imgur.com/74yemEf


Intel started disabling voltage control in December 2019. Depending on your laptop model, you might be able to install an older BIOS version to restore this useful laptop feature.
What laptop model do you have? Some Dell laptops have unexplained EDP OTHER throttling issues. Are you using the original power adapter?



HypeMood said:


> my i7 8750h is thermal throttling


The screenshots you posted do not show any thermal throttling. EDP OTHER throttling is not thermal throttling. Try setting the PP0 Current Limit to 256 and set all of the IccMax sliders to their maximum, 255.75. I would use the Lock option for the PP0 Current Limit setting just to make sure that it is not being changed by some software on your computer. Post some screenshots of the new ThrottleStop version. The Paint program does have a crop feature. No need to post a picture of your entire desktop


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Start by downloading a newer version of ThrottleStop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came back after downgrading bios and i set all the things you said and now i have a red edp in ring and pl1 in core and gpu. Although it looks like my power is limited i noticed my laptop is a bit faster and smoother and my voltages work. But now as i said the red edp other and pl1 are showing.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2021)

@HypeMood - Your screenshots show that you have the PL1 power limit set to 45W. This is not enough power for an 8750H to achieve maximum performance. Power limit throttling is the result. 

Because your laptop has disabled voltage control, if you try to raise the power limit, you might end up with thermal throttling instead of power limit throttling. Post some more pictures and run a ThrottleStop Log File if you need help.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @HypeMood - Your screenshots show that you have the PL1 power limit set to 45W. This is not enough power for an 8750H to achieve maximum performance. Power limit throttling is the result.
> 
> Because your laptop has disabled voltage control, if you try to raise the power limit, you might end up with thermal throttling instead of power limit throttling. Post some more pictures and run a ThrottleStop Log File if you need help.


my voltage control does work now because i downgraded my bios version as you suggested and if you can suggest me a value for the pl1 that would be awesome as i dont know which would be the ideal one


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2021)

What you set your power limits to depends on how good your cooling is. 60W is more appropriate for an 8750H but only if your cooling system can keep up.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Try running Cinebench R20. Adjust your power limits and watch what speed your CPU runs at and what temperatures it runs at. A well cooled 8750H can run with a steady 39.00 multiplier during this test as long as the power limits are set appropriately. Many Dell laptops are forced to 45W so adjusting this higher in ThrottleStop might not help.

For your undervolt, start R20 testing with the core and cache set to -125 mV. After that, start bumping only the core voltage in steps of -25 mV. Most people get their best results with the cache at -125 mV and the core at -200 mV or -225 mV.

 Do some testing and find out what is possible. Post a log file so I can have a look at your testing.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 15, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What you set your power limits to depends on how good your cooling is. 60W is more appropriate for an 8750H but only if your cooling system can keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...













and my laptop model is a rog strix gl703ge with the original power adapter.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 15, 2021)

Your screenshot shows that you are still being power limit throttled to 45W. There is usually nothing you can do when a manufacturer uses the EC to enforce this power limit. You might be able to push your core offset up to -200 mV and still be stable. This might help your R20 scores a little.

Your log file shows a variety of throttling including VR TEMP which is the voltage regulators overheating. You might have to clean up your laptop or re-engineer the cooling near the voltage regulators. Some poorly designed laptops have no airflow in this area.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows that you are still being power limit throttled to 45W. There is usually nothing you can do when a manufacturer uses the EC to enforce this power limit. You might be able to push your core offset up to -200 mV and still be stable. This might help your R20 scores a little.
> 
> Your log file shows a variety of throttling including VR TEMP which is the voltage regulators overheating. You might have to clean up your laptop or re-engineer the cooling near the voltage regulators. Some poorly designed laptops have no airflow in this area.


I actually found out that i did the r20 test with the 45w setting and then i changed my core at -250 mv and both turbo settings at 60 and i got a score of 2493 which i saw is a bit over the regular score of the 8750h so it may have worked but ill come back tomorrow with any updates


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2021)

HypeMood said:


> i got a score of 2493


The 8750H can easily score over 3000 points in R20 when the power limits are not locked. A score of 2500 is about the max when a 45W power limit is enforced. Your screenshot shows PL1 power limit throttling at 44.8W. Your laptop is definitely being limited to 45W.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> The 8750H can easily score over 3000 points in R20 when the power limits are not locked. A score of 2500 is about the max when a 45W power limit is enforced. Your screenshot shows PL1 power limit throttling at 44.8W. Your laptop is definitely being limited to 45W.


so i did the r20 again today and i got 2518 and i was looking at the limits tab in ts and i saw it moving from red pl2 to red pl1 and here is the log file as well.


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2021)

@HypeMood - Your log file shows PL2 power limit throttling first at 60W and then this switches to PL1 power limit throttling at 45W.
Your 60W request that you set in ThrottleStop for PL1 is being ignored. Some laptops will enforce the 45W long term limit regardless of any settings in ThrottleStop.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @HypeMood - Your log file shows PL2 power limit throttling first at 60W and then this switches to PL1 power limit throttling at 45W.
> Your 60W request that you set in ThrottleStop for PL1 is being ignored. Some laptops will enforce the 45W long term limit regardless of any settings in ThrottleStop.


so what can i actually do because i cant change this laptop at the moment and i wanna keep it tbh


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2021)

HypeMood said:


> what can i actually do


There is nothing you can do. Your laptop set the long term turbo power limit equal to the TDP. It is limited to that value. Many laptop models do this. There is no easy way to get beyond that limit.

The result is that you end up losing 500 points in Cinebench R20 because of this limit. You have learned a great lesson for next time you are in the market to buy a new laptop. Manufacturers never tell you about limitations like this. Nothing is documented and even review sites rarely mention this issue. It is up to consumers to become more educated. If a laptop does not meet expectations, it needs to be returned immediately.

Your laptop is performing great based on its rated TDP. The only problem is that it is performing far below how other laptops with the same CPU are performing. You cannot complain to the company you bought it from. It is performing to spec.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 16, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> There is nothing you can do. Your laptop set the long term turbo power limit equal to the TDP. It is limited to that value. Many laptop models do this. There is no easy way to get beyond that limit.
> 
> The result is that you end up losing 500 points in Cinebench R20 because of this limit. You have learned a great lesson for next time you are in the market to buy a new laptop. Manufacturers never tell you about limitations like this. Nothing is documented and even review sites rarely mention this issue. It is up to consumers to become more educated. If a laptop does not meet expectations, it needs to be returned immediately.
> 
> Your laptop is performing great based on its rated TDP. The only problem is that it is performing far below how other laptops with the same CPU are performing. You cannot complain to the company you bought it from. It is performing to spec.


It is actually a great lesson but i saw some people saying about a modified biso version so i can remove that tdp limit. Is that an option or they are just talkin nonsense?


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 16, 2021)

@HypeMood - What laptop model do you have? The type of power limit throttling that you are seeing can usually not be fixed with a modified BIOS.



HypeMood said:


> or they are just talkin nonsense


Ask for some proof. Tell them to show you your exact same laptop model running long term at more than 45W. Ask to see a Cinebench R20 score. If they are over 3000 points, believe them. If they are at 2500 points like you, they are full of *&$^.


----------



## HypeMood (Jan 17, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> @HypeMood - What laptop model do you have? The type of power limit throttling that you are seeing can usually not be fixed with a modified BIOS.
> 
> 
> Ask for some proof. Tell them to show you your exact same laptop model running long term at more than 45W. Ask to see a Cinebench R20 score. If they are over 3000 points, believe them. If they are at 2500 points like you, they are full of *&$^.


I have a rog strix gl703ge and i actually cant seem to find a modified version of bios and im afraid to mod it on my own


----------

